# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Martesa Ne Islam!!

## Shpirt Njeriu

Në një anë Islami nuk lejon lidhje gjinore të pakufizuara dhe për këtë ndalon prostitucionin dhe çdo gjë që shpie në të, mirëpo në anën tjetër, lejon të kundërtën, gjegjësisht thërret në martesë dhe ndalon heqjen dorë dhe tredhjen.

Nuk i lejohet muslimanit të aftë për martesë ta refuzojë aktin e tillë me pretekst se i përqëndrohet vetëm Zotit, adhurimit të Tij dhe murgërimit e largimit nga kjo botë.

Pejgamberi a.s. ua ka potencuar disa sahabëve të tij të cilët anonin nga murgërimi, se kjo mënyrë trajtohet si devijim nga rruga e Islamit dhe si refuzim i Sunnetit të Pejgamberit a.s. Në këtë mënyrë ai i eliminoi mendimet e tilla të krishtera nga rrethi Islam.

Ebu Kulâbe thotë se disa sahabe të Pejgamberit a.s. dëshironin ta refuzojnë këtë botë, t'i braktisin gratë e tyre dhe t'i qasen murgërimit. Pejgamberi a.s. foli fjalë të rrepta e pastaj tha:

"Ata (popujt) para jush u shkatërruan nga murgërimi, ishin të vrazhdë ndaj vetes dhe Zoti u bë i vrazhdë ndaj tyre. Disa prej tyre ende gjenden nëpër manastire e faltore. Adhuroni Zotin, mos i shoqëroni asgjë, shkoni në haxhxh e umre, bëhuni të drejtë dhe çdo gjë do të jetë e drejtë për ju! " (Transmetim i Abdurrezakut, Ibn Xheririt dhe Ibn Mundhirit.)

Për shkak të tyre u shpall ajeti:

"O ju që besuat! Mos i ndaloni (mos i bëni haram) të mirat që per ju i lejoi All-llahu (i bëri hallall), dhe mos e teproni se Alllahu nuk i do ata që e teprojnë (i kalojnë kufijtë e dispozitave të Zotit)". (Mâide, 87)

Nga Muxhahidi transmetohet se disa njerëz si Uthman ibn Madh'uni dhe Abdull-Ilah ibn Amri dëshironin të heqin dorë nga kjo botë, të tredhen dhe të veshin tesha të papërpunuara. Për ta u shpall ajeti i lartpërmendur dhe ai që vijon. (Tefsiri i Ibn Xheririt)

Buhariu transmeton se një grup i sahabëve shkuan te shtëpitë e Pejgamberit a. s. për t'i pyetur bashkëshortet e tij rreth ibadetit të tij. Kur i dëgjuan, menduan se përgjigjja është e pamjaftueshme dhe thanë: "Si mund të krahasohemi me Pejgamberin a.s. kur atij Zoti ia ka falur mëkatet e kaluara dhe të ardhshme!" Njëri prej tyre tha se do të agjërojë tërë jetën, tjetri tha se do të lutet tërë natën kurse i treti tha se nuk do të martohet asnjëherë. Kur e dëgjoi këtë Pejgamberi a.s. ua sinjalizoi gabimin dhe u tha:

"Unë e njoh më mirë se ju Zotin dhe më shumë se ju prej Tij friksohem, mirëpo natën e kaloj në lutje e gjume, agjëroj, ha dhe martohem. Ai që largohet nga Sunneti im, nuk ka lidhje me mua (nuk më takon mua!) ".

Sa'd ibn Ebi Vekkasi thotë se Pejgamberi a.s. e ka refuzuar murgërinë e Uthman ibn Medh'unit, dhe sikur të lejonte, të gjithë ne do të tredheshim.

Pejgamberi a.s. u thotë të gjithë të rinjve:

"O ju të rinj! Ai që mund të kujdeset për gruan le të martohet, ngase kështu i mbyll shikimet dhe mbron veten." (Transmetim i Buhariut)

Nga këto hadithe disa dijetarë e obligojnë martesën për çdo musliman që ka mundësi për të, kurse disa të tjerë e kushtëzojnë për atë që s'mund të qëndrojë e ta mbrojë veten.

Nuk i takon muslimanit të mos martohet nga frika prej rizkut të paktë apo prej përgjegjësisë por obligohet të përpiqet, të punojë dhe të presë begatinë nga Zoti, të cilën ua ka premtuar të martuarve që dëshirojnë të jenë të pastër e të dëlirë. Në këtë kontekst, Zoti i Madhëruar thotë:

"Dhe martoni të pamartuarat (të pamartuarit) dhe robërit e robëreshat tuaja qe janë të ndershëm e të ndershme. Nëse jeni të varfër, Allahu ju begaton nga mirësia e Tij, Allahu është bujar i madh, i gjithëdijshëm ". (Nur, 32)

Pejgamberi a.s. thotë:

"Zoti e ka bërë hak t'u ndihmojë tre personave: të martuarin që dëshiron të mbrohet, robin që ia mundëson zotëriu i vet të paguajë e të fitojë lirinë dhe luftëtarin në rrugën e Zotit " (Transmetim i Nesaiut, Tirmidhiut, Ibn Maxhes dhe Hakimit.)

Shikimi i të fejuarës

Kur vendos muslimani të martohet dhe të fejojë ndonjë femër, atëherë i lejohet ta shohë para se t'i fillojë hapat e martesës dhe ta njohë më mirë, me qëllim që të mos gabojë e të ngatërrohet me diçka që e urren.

Pasi që syri është zëdhënës i zemrës, atëherë mund të ndodhë që takimi me sy t'i afrojë zemrat dhe t'i bashkojë shpirtrat.

Transmeton Muslimi nga Ebu Hurejreja se ka thënë:

"Isha te Pejgamberi a.s. kur erdhi një njeri dhe e lajmëroi se dëshironte të martohej me një grua prej ensarëve. Pejgamberi a.s. tha: "A e ke parë! " Kur i përgjigjet se jo, atëherë vazhdon dhe thotë: "Shko ta shohësh ngase ka diçka në sytë e ensarëve!"

Mugire ibn Shu'be transmeton se kur e ka informuar Pejgamberin a.s. për fejesën e vet, ai i ka thënë:

"Shihe atë, ngase kështu mund të vazhdoni! " Kur erdhën prindërit e saj, ai ua transmetoi fjalët e Pejgainberit, mirëpo, me sa duket, ata nuk shprehën gatishmëri për një gjë të tillë. Kur dëgjoi vajza nga dhoma, i tha: "Pasi që Pejgamberi të urdhëroi të më shohësh, atëherë më shiko..." Pastaj Mugireja thotë se "e pashë dhe e martova!" (Arrihet pëlqimi dhe midis tyre qëndrojnë engjëjt, (Transmetim i Ahmedit, Ibn Maxhes, Tirmidhiut, Ibn Habbanit dhe Daramiut.))

Pejgamberi a.s. nuk i ka caktuar Mugires se sa duhet të takohet me të fejuarën e vet, gjegjësisht çka duhet të shohë në të fejuarën e vet. Sipas disa dijetarëve lejohet shikimi i fytyrës dhe i duarve, mirëpo këto pjesë janë të lejuara edhe në raste tjera jashtë fejesës. Pra, meqë bëhet fjalë për rast specifik, atëherë duhet të lejohet diçka më tepër se në rastet e rëndomta. Në një hadith të Pejgamberit a.s. thuhet:

"Kush dëshiron të fejojë ndonjë grua dhe kërkon të shohe diçka që indukton martesën, le të veprojë ashtu!" (Transmetim i Ebu Davudit.)

Disa dijetarë e teprojnë në atë se çka duhet të shihet,  kurse disa të tjerë janë më rigorozë prandaj solucioni më i mirë është mesatarja. Sipas disa hulumtuesve, atij që kërkon fejesën i lejohet ta shohë atë që dëshiron ta fejojë por të veshur me teshat që i veshë para të iatit të vet, vëllait dhe atyre që janë të ndaluar për të. Bile, sipas hadithit të theksuar, i lejohet ta marrë në shoqërim me të jatin e saj ose me ndonjë që i ndalohet martesa me të dhe të shkojnë në vendet ku si zakonisht shkojnë për vizitë ose në vende tjera të lejuara për të njohur intelektin, shijen dhe tiparet e personalitetit të saj, por me kusht që të jetë e veshur me veshje sipas normave të sheriatit. Kjo është një pjesë e domethënies së hadithit të Pejgamberit a.s.: "Dhe kërkon të shohë diçka që indukion martesën, le të veprojë ashtu! ". Nëse mashkulli dëshiron sinqerisht të fejojë ndonjë femër, atëherë i lejohet ta shohë atë me dijen ose pa dijen e saj e të familjes së saj.  Xhabir Ibn Abdull-Ilahu, për gruan e vet thotë:  "Fshehesha pas drurit për ta parë atë".

Nga hadithi i Mugires nënkuptojmë se nuk i lejohet babait të pengojë të bijën e vet për të parë atë që dëshiron ta fejojë me qëllim të sinqertë. Nëse e ndalon në emër të traditës, atëherë duhet të dijë se tradita i nënshtrohet sheriatit e jo e kundërta.

Nuk i lejohet babait, të fejuarit ose të fejuarës që ta keqpërdorin mundësinë (e afruar nga sheriati), dhe të lejojnë që i fejuari dhe e fejuara në emër të fejesës të shkojnë në teatro, në klube e në qendra tregtare pa u shoqëruar me ndonjërin nga të ndaluarit e saj për martesë. Kjo traditë sot është e zakonshme në mesin e muslimanëve, të cilët dëshirojnë t'i imitojnë qytetërimin dhe traditat e Perëndimit.

Fejesa e ndaluar

Muslimanit nuk i lejohet ta fejojë gruan që është në idet, ngase në këtë periudhë e pengon martesa e kaluar. Dëshira për fejesë në këtë rast mund të shfaqet me anë të gjesteve indirekte ose sugjestioneve e jo nëpërmjet propozimit direkt. Zoti i Madhëruar thotë:

"Paraqitja juaj për martesë ndaj grave (që kanë kryer afatin e tyre), në mënyrë të tërthortë ose mbaitja e fshehtësisë në veten tuaj, nuk është mëkat për ju". (El-Bekare, 235)

Gjithashtu i ndalohet muslimanit të fejojë gruan që është e fejuar me vëllain musliman, ngase i fejuari i parë ka të drejtën që duhet të respektohet për të ruajtur lidhjen dhe dashurinë midis njerëzve. Muslimani është larg moralit që kundërshton burrërinë dhe që i ngjanë grabitjes e sulmit. Në qoftë se i fejuari i parë e prishë fejesën dhe lejon të dytin që ta fejojë të fejuarën e tij, atëherë nuk ka kurrfarë mëkati.

Muslimi transmeton se Pejgamberi a.s. ka thënë:

"Besimtari është vëlla i besimtarit.  Nuk i lejohet besimtarit të japë çmim më të lartë se atë që e ka ofruar vëllai i tij (në fe) si dhe (nuk i lejohet) ta fejojë të fejuarën e vëllait të vet (në fe) ". (Transmetim i Muslimit.)

 Buhariu gjithashtu transmeton se Pejgamberi a.s. ka thënë:

"Njeriu mund të fejojë të fejuarën e ndokujt tjetër vetëm në qoftë se prishet fejesa me të parin ose t'i japë leje i pari." (Transmetim i Buhariut.)

Pëlqimi i vajzës

Vajza jep pëlqimin për martesë dhe nuk i lejohet të jatit të saj ose tutorit që ta refuzojë ose ta lë pas dore pëlqimin e saj. Pejgamberi a.s. thotë:

"Gruaja që ka qenë e martuar ka më shumë të drejtë për veten e saj se tutori, ndërsa prej vajzës kërkohet pëlqimi, e pëlqimi i saj është edhe heshtja ". (Transmetim unanim.)

Një vajzë shkon te Pejgamberi dhe e lajmëron se i jati i saj dëshiron ta martojë me një person që ajo e urrenë dhe kur ia len asaj të drejtën për zgjedhje, ajo thotë: 

"Pranoj atë që veproi babai im por dëshiroj që t'u tregoj grave se kjo çështje nuk u takon etërve"  (Transmetim i Ibn Maxhes dhe i të tjerëve.)

Nuk i lejohet babait ta vonojë martesën e së bijës së vet në qoftë se vjen dhe e kërkon një njeri me fe e moral. Në këtë kontekst, Pejgamberi a.s. thotë:

"Tri giëra nuk vonohen: namazi, xhenazja dhe martesa me nieriun adekuat ".

Ai përsëri thotë:

"Nëse ju vjen ndokush që është fetar dhe i moralshëm, martone, e nëse jo, atëherë do të ndodhin fitne e korrupsion i madh në tokë". (Transmetim i Ibn Maxhes dhe i të tjerëve.)

Gratë e ndaluara

Muslimanit i ndalohet martesa me ndonjërën nga këto femra:

1. Gruaja e babait, qoftë e lëshuar ose që i ka vdekur burri. Kjo martesë lejohej në periudhën paraislame, mirëpo me shpalljen e Islamit kjo formë e martesës anulohet, ngase-gruaja e babait ka trajtimin e nënës pas martesës së saj. Është e natyrshme që ndalimi i tillë të mbrojë autoritetin e prindit. Ndalimi i përhershëm i kësaj martese i këputë të gjitha shpresat dhe i përforcon lidhjet e respektit të ndërsjellë.

2. Nëna,  pastaj gjyshja,  qoftë nga nëna apo babai, e më tutje.

3. E bija, vajza e të bijës ose të birit, e më tutje.

4. Motra, qoftë nga babai ose nga nëna.

5. Halla - motra e babait, nga babai ose nga nëna.

6. Tezja - motra e nënës, nga babai ose nga nëna.

7. Bijat e vëllait.

8. Bijat e motrës.

Këto të afërta në Islam quhen meharim (të ndaluara) ngase muslimanit i ndalohen me ndalim të përhershëm, pa marrë parasysh kohën apo vendin. Për këto edhe burri quhet mahreni ngase është. i ndaluar për to.

Urtësia e penginiit të martesës me gratë e lartpërmendura është e qartë.

a. Natyra e njeriut refuzon të ketë epshe seksuale ndaj nënës, motrës ose bijës së vet, bile ekzistojnë edhe disa kafshë që i refuzojnë lidhjet gjinore me të afërmet. Përveç kësaj, njeriu respekton tezen dhe haffën si nënën e vet, kurse xhaxhain dhe dajën si baba të vetin. 

b. Sikur të mos kishte ndalim kategorik nga sheriati, atëherë do të rrezikoheshin lidhjet midis burrit dhe atyre ngase ekzistojnë lidhje të ngushta intime e private.

c. Midis burrit dhe këtyre të afërmeve ka dashuri stabile që manifestohet nëpërmjet respektimit, dhe për këtë shkak më mirë është për të që të kërkojë të huajat me anë të martesës, sepse kështu vendosen lidhje të reja dhe zgjerohet sfera e dashurisë midis njerëzve!

"Dhe në mesin tuaj bëri mëshirën dhe dashurinë!". (Er-Rrûm, 21)

ç. Dashuria instinktive që lind midis nieriut dhe të afërmeve të tij të cilat i cekëm pak më parë, dhe që mbështetet në lidhje shpirtërore e sentimentale, duhet të mbetet e fortë dhe e përhershme për të qenë bazë e lidhjes midis tyre dhe parim i kujdesit, dashurisë e respektit. Nëse kjo dashuri shndërrohet në martesë, në konflikt e mospajtim, atëherë shkaktohen përçarje, lidhjet familjare s'janë stabile, të forta dhe të vazhdueshme.

d. Pasardhësit nga lidhjet e tilla me të afërmet mund të jenë të dobët dhe me të meta. Nëse në organizmin e personit ka ndonjë deformim fizik apo psikik, atëherë mund të trashëgohet në këtë mënyrë. dh. Gruaja ka nevojë për ndokënd që mbron të drejtat e saj dhe interesin e saj para burrit, posaçërisht në rast të prishjes së marrëdhënieve midis tyre. Pra, si mund ta mbrojë atë kur vetë ai është sulmues i saj?

Martesa e ndaluar nga qumështi

9. Muslimanit i ndalohet martesa me gruan që i ka dhënë gji në vegjëli, ngase ajo ka fituar statusin e nënës nëpërmjet qumështit që është shndërruar në mish e eshtra. Të dhënurit gji rezulton me lidhje të maternitetit mes tij dhe asaj. Këto lidhje në fillim mund të jenë të fshehta mirëpo në ndërdijen e tij deponohen dhe dalin në raste eventuale. Kushtëzohet ndikimi i ushqimit të tillë që të jetë në kohën e vegjëlisë, gjegjësisht para moshës dyvjeçare, kur qumështi konsiderohet ushqim i parë i foshnjës. Sasia e gjidhënies duhet të jetë pesë herë, gjegjësisht pesë thithje deri në ngopjen e foshnjës.

Në bazë të transmetimeve nënkuptohet se numri pesë është më i preferuari dhe më i pranuari.

10. Gjithashtu ndalohen motrat nga qumështi, ngase sikur meshkujt që shndërrohen në vëllezër, ashtu edhe femrat shndërrohen në motra. Në këtë kontekst, Pejgamberi a.s. thotë:

"Ç'ndalohet nga gjenealogjia, ndalohet edhe nga qumështi!" (Transmetim unanim.) Siç ndalohen halla, tezja, e bija e vëllait dhe e bija e motrës nga gjenealogjia, gjithashtu ndalohen edhe nga qumështi.

Ndalimet nëpërmjet martesës

11. Ndalohet nëna e gruas në kurorë ngase sipas Islamit, pas kurorëzimit me të bijën e saj, ajo për bashkëshortin trajtohet si nënë e tii.

12. Ndalohet edhe e bija e gruas me të cilën martohet burri, e nëse nuk ka marrëdhënie seksuale me të dhe e lëshon, atëherë i lejohet martesa me të bijën e saj.

13. Gjithashtu ndalohet gruaja e djalit të vërtetë e jo e djalit të adoptuar, ngase Islami nuk pranon legjislaturën e sistemit të adoptimit për shkak të kundërshtimit të të vërtetës dhe realitetit, gjë që rezulton me ndalimin e hallallit dhe lejimin e haramit. Zoti i Madhëruar thotë:

"E as nuk ua bëri djem tuaj të adoptuarit tuaj (fëmijët e tjetërkujt, që i adaptoni si të juaj). Këto janë vetëm thëniet tuaja që i shqiptoni me gojët tuaja, e All-Ilahu e thotë atë që është realitet, dhe Ai udhëzon në rrugë të drejtë". (Ah'zâb, 4)

Pra, kjo është vetëm fjalë goje, nuk e ndryshon realitetin dhe nuk e bën të huajin të afërt.

Këto gjëra të lartpërmendura ndalohen për shkak të lidhjeve martesore që kanë nevojë për marrëdhënie të forta të ndërsjella.

Bashkimi i  dy motrave

14. Islami ia ndalon muslimanit martesën me dy motra në të njëjtën kohë (ky akt lejohej në kohën paraislame). Me këtë ndalim Islanù dëshiron të mbrojë dashurinë dhe lidhjen midis dy motrave, ngase mund të shkatërrohen po qe se bëhen gra të një burri.. Islami në mënyrë të qartë ndalon martesën me dy motra njëkohësisht, kurse

Pejgamberi shton e thotë:

"Nuk lejohet martesa me gruan dhe hallën e saj e as me tezen njëkohësisht ". (Transmetim në dy sahihët.)

Pejgamberi gjithashtu thotë:

"Nëse veproni ashtu, do t'i këputim lidhjet e farefisnisë."

Meqë Islami i përforcon lidhjet farefisnore, atëherë si mund të pranojë diçka që i shkatërron?!

Të martuarat

15. Nuk i lejohet gruas së martuar të martohet përderisa është në martesë. Gruaja e tillë mund të martohet vetëm në këto rrethana:

a. Të përfundojë martesa me vdekje ose shkurorëzim,

b. Të përfundojë koha e idetit e cila e mbron sinqeritetin e saj ndaj martesës së parë. Periudha e idetit për gruan me bar-rë zgjat deri në lindje, pa marrë parasysh se a është e gjatë apo jo.

Ideti i gruas të cilës i ka vdekur burri, zgjat katër muaj e dhjetë ditë. E shkurorëzuara pret kalimin e tre menstruacioneve me qëllim që të sigurohet pastërtia e gjakut nga frika se mos ka mbetur diçka nga sperma e burrit të mëparshëm. Ky kujdes vjen në shprehje nga frika se mos ngatërrohen rredhat. Kjo nuk vlen për të rejat dhe të moshuarat që s'kanë të përmuajshme dhe ideti i tyre zgjat tre muaj. Zoti i Madhëruar thotë:

"E ato gra që janë të shkurorëzuara, janë të. oblige të presin tre menstruacione. Nëse ato i besojnë All-Ilahut dhe Ditës së fundit, atyre nuk u lejohet të fshehin atë qè All-Ilahu e krijoi në mitrat e tyre". (El-Bekare, 228)

"E ato nga gratë tuaja, të cilave u është ndërprerë cikli mujor (të përmuajshmet) nëse nuk e kanë ditur, koha e priqes së tyre është tre muaj, gjithashtu edhe ato që ende nuk kanë pasur të përmuajshmet për gratë shtatzënë, afati i pritjes së tyre është derisa të lindin". (Talâk, 4)

"E ata që vdesin dhe lënë gra pas vete, ato (gratë) presin katër muaj e dhjetë ditë". (El-Bekare, 234)

Të gjitha këto pësëmbëdhjetë Iloje të grave të ndaluara për martesë, Kur'ani i përfshinë në tre ajete të sures "Nisa":

"Mos u martoni me ato gra me të cilat ishin të martuar prindërit tuaj, me përjashtim të asaj që ka kaluar (para Islamit) sepse ajo ishte turpësi, përbuzje e traditë e shëmtuar.

U janë ndaluar juve (të martoheni me): nënat tuaja, bijat tuaja, motrat tuaja, hallat tuaja, tezet tuaja, bijat e vëllait, bijat e motrës, nënat tuaja që ju kanë dhënë gji, motrat nga gjiri, nënat e grave tuaja (vjehrrat) dhe vaizat që janë nën kujdesin tuai e të lindura (prej babait tjetër) nga gratë tuaja me të cilat patët kontakt e nëse nuk keni patur kontakt me to atëherë s'ka pengesë (të martoheni me ato vajza), dhe (janë të ndaluara) gratë e bijve tuaj që janë të lindjes suaj (jo të bijve të adoptuar), dhe të bashkoni (përnjëherë në niqah) dy motra, përpos asaj që ka kaluar. Vërtet, All-Ilahu falë shumë, është mëshirues i madh.

(Nuk ju lejohet të martoheni) edhe me gra të martuara (që kanë burra e nuk janë të lëshuara), përveç atyre që i keni futur në pushtetin tuaj (robëreshat e luftës). Ky është obligim mbi ju nga All-llahu. U janë lejuar pos këtyre (që u përmendën), të tjerat që t'i merrni me pasurinë tuai (me niqah) duke pasur për qëllim bashkëshortësinë e jo kurvërinë. E për atë që e përjetuat ju nga ato (gratë me të cilat patët kurorë), jepnu shpërblimin e tyre të caktuar se është obligim. E nuk ka pengesë për ju, pas përcaktimit (të niqahit), në atë që ju pëlqeni mes vete. All-Ilahu është i gjithëdijshëm, i urtë". (Nisa, 22-24)

Gratë idhujtare

16. Ndalohet martesa edhe me gratë idhujtare, të cilat i adhurojnë putat si psh. idhujtaret arabe ose idhujtaret tjera të ngjashme me to. Zoti i Madhëruar thotë:

"Mos u martoni me idhuitare derisa ato të besojnë (Zotin). Një robëreshë besimtare është më e vlefshme se një idhuitare, edhe nese a)o (idhujtarja) ju mahnit. Mos u martoni as me idhuitarë derisa që ata të besojnë (Zotin). Një rob besimtar është më i vlefshëm se idhujtari edhe nëse ai ju mahnit. Ata ju ftojnë në zjarr, e All-llahu me mëshirën e vet ju fton në xhennet". (El-Bekare, 221)

Ajeti tregon se muslimanit i ndalohet martesa me idhujtare ashtu siç i ndalohet muslimanes të martohet me idhujtar për shkak të dallimit të madh në fe. Këta thërrasin në xhennet e ata në zjarr, këta besojnë Zotin, pejgamberinë e botën tjetër kurse ato i bëjnë shok Zotit, mohojnë pejgamberinë dhe refuzojnë botën tjetër.

Meqë në martesë ka qetësi e dashuri, atëherë si të afrohen këto dy palë të kundërta njëra me tjetrën?!

Martesa me gratë që janë ithtare të Librit

Kur'ani lejon martesën me gratë që janë ithtare të Librit, si p.sh. me hebraiket dhe të krishteret, ngase ka një trajtim të posaçëm ndaj ithtarëve të Librit dhe i konsideron ithtarë të fesë qiellore, pa marrë parasysh devijimet dhe ndryshimet që i kanë bërë. Ashtu siç lejohet ngrënia e ushqimit të tyre, gjithashtu lejohet edhe lidhja martesore me gratë e tyre. Zoti i Madhëruar thotë:

"Sot i lejuam për ju ushqimet e mira dhe ushqimet (të therurat) e ithtarëve të Librit janë të lejuara (hallall) për ju, edhe ushqimet (të therurat) tuaja janë të lëjuara për ta (u janë lejuar). Gra të ndershme besimtare dhe (gra) të ndryshme nga ato të cilave u është dhënë Libri para jush, kur atyre u jepni pjesën e caktuar të kurorës, e jo amoralitetin dhe jo si dashnore ilegale". (Maide, 5)

Kjo është një pasqyrë e tolerancës islame, e cila nuk mund të haset te asnjë fe tjetër qiellore. Edhe pse ithtarët e Librit akuzohen për kufër e humbje, i lejohet muslimanit të martohet me ithtaren e Librit. Ajo vazhdon në fenë e saj qiellore por në të njëjtën kohë është edhe grua e (muslimanit), amvise në shtëpinë e tij, qetësi për shpirtin e tij, ruajtëse e sekreteve të tij dhe nënë e fëmijëve të tij. Kur Zoti flet rreth çështjes së martesës dhe fshehtësirave të saj, thotë:

"Ai krijoi nga vetë lloji juaj palën (gratë), ashtu që të gjeni prehje tek ato dhe midis jush krijoi dashuri e mëshirë". (Er-Rrûm, 21)

Këtu vlen të cekim se për muslimanin më shumë preferohet martesa me muslimanen e devotshme se sa me muslimanen që e pranon Islamin vetëm si trashëgim nga prindërit e vet.

Në këtë kontekst, Pejgamberi a.s. thotë:

"Merre atë që ështëfetare dhe do tëjesh i lumtur!" (Transmetim i Buhariut.) Nëse e njohim këtë gjë, atëherë do të kuptojmë se për muslimanin më e mirë do të ishte martesa me ndonjë muslimane se sa me ithtaren e Librit.

Në qoftë se muslimani frikohet nga pasojat që i lë kjo martesë në besimin e fëmijëve të tij ose në sjelljet e tyre, atëherë obligohet të veprojë me mençuri dhe të largohet nga ky rrezik.

Në qoftë se nurriri i muslimanëve është i vogël (në mërgim), atëherë preferohet që të ndalohet martesa me jomuslimanc, ngase në qoftë se ndodh e kundërta, atëherë nënk-uptohet se shumë femra muslimane do të mbeten të pamartuara. Meqë, në këtë mënyrë shoqëria islame dëmtohet, atëherë dëmi i tillë mund të largohet me suspendimin graduai të këtij lejimi.

Martesa e muslimanes me jo muslimanin

I ndalohet muslimanes të martohet, me jomuslimanin qoftë ithtar i Librit apo jo. Në këtë kontekst, Zoti i Madhëruar thotë:

"Mos i martoni idhujtarët derisa të besojnë!" (El-Bekare, 221)

Për besimtaret emigrante thotë:

"Nëse vërtetoni se ato janë besimtare atëherë mos i ktheni ato te jobesiintarët, sepse as ato nuk janë të lejuara për ta e as ata nuk janë të lejuar për to!" (Mumteine, 10)

Meqë nuk ka përjashtim për ithtarët e Librit, atëherë për të gjitha muslimanet martesa e tillë është e ndaluar.

Islami lejon muslimanin të martojë hebraiken ose të krishteren por nuk e lejon muslimanen të martohet me ndonjërin prej tyre, ngase burri është shtylla e shtëpisë, më i fuqishëm se gruaja dhe përgjegjës ndaj saj. Islan-ii garanton besinùn e gruas që është ithtare e Librit në martesën me muslimanin dhe i respekton të drejtat e saj në përgjithësi, mirëpo asnjë fe tjetër nuk i garanton të drejtat e gruas që i takon fesë tjetër e as lirinë e besimit të saj, si p.sh. Krishterë dhe Hebraizmi.

Pra, si ta rrezikojë Islami ardhmërinë e muslimaneve dhe t'i gjuajë në duart e atyre që nuk e nderojnë fenë e tyre si dhe nuk i mbrojnë të drejtat e tyre?!

Në bazë të kësaj, nënkuptohet se burri obligohet të respektojë besimin e gruas së vet për të patur nùrëkuptim në jetë.

Muslimanii boson në origjinën e Hebraizmit dhe Krishterimit si fe qiellore, pamarrë parasysh devijimet. Ai beson në Tevratin e Inxhilin si libra të shpallur nga Zoti, ashtu siç beson në Musain dhe Isaun si pejgainberë të Zotit. Pra, ithtarja e Librit jeton në kraharorin e njeriut që respekton fenë e saj, Librin e saj dhe Pejgamberin e saj, bile muk ka iman nëse vepron ndryshe, kurse hebreu apo i krishteri nuk e pranojnë as Islamin, as Librin e Islamit e as Pejgamberin e Islamit; pra si mund të jetojë muslimania në atë rreth, kur dihet se ajo ka obligime fetare, farze e vaxhibe, hallalle e harame!? Është e pamundshme që muslimania ta mbrojë nderin e saj fetar dhe ta mbrojë fenë e saj kur ballafaqohet drejtpëdrejt me burrin e saj?

Kështu arsyetohet edhe qëllimi i Islamit që ndalon martesën e muslimanit me idhujtare. Meqë Islami refuzon idhujtarinë dhe totemizmin në mënyrë kategorike, atëherë si do të ketë qetësi, dashuri e harmoni midis tyre?

Bashkimi i këtyre dyve i ngjan fjalës së një poetit arab antik që thotë:

Çfarë martese bën Suhejli me Thurejjen,
Zoti i gëzoftë, të dy harmoni s'mund lë kenë
Kur ndahet, ajo është shamite, 
e Suhejli kur ndahet, është jemenas!?

Prostitutat

17. Me termin "prostituta" nënkuptojmë gratë që haptazi merren me kurvëri dhe fitojnë të holla nëpërmjet këtij profesioni. Murthid ibn Ebi Murthid kërkonte lejen prej Pejgamberit a.s. të martohet me një lavire që e njihte prej kohës paraislame e që quhej I'nâk, mirëpo ai refuzoi dhe zbriti ajeti i Kur'anit:

"Pushti nuk do të duhej të martohej me tjetërkë pos me ndonjë grua të përdalë ose idhujtare, e me gruan e përdalë nuk do të duhej të martohet kush pos ndonji pushti apo idhujtar. Ajo (lavirja), (ose martesa me të) është endaluar për besimtarët." (Nur, 3)

Pastaj Pejgamberi ia lexon këtë ajet dhe i thotë:

"Mos e marto!" (Këtë ngjarje e transmetojnë Ebu Davudi, Nesaiu dhe Tirmidhiu.)

Zoti i Madhëruar lejon martesën me besimtaret dhe me ithtaret e Librit, ashtu siç lejon edhe martesën e burrave, por me kusht që të kenë për qëllim bashkëshortësinë e jo prostitucionin. Ai që se pranon këtë parim të Kur'anit konsiderohet mushrik, dhe i lejohet të martohet vetëm me mushrike. Ai që pranon këtë parim dhe obligohet se do ta aplikojë por martohet me atë që e ka të ndaluar për martesë, konsiderohet zani.

Ky ajet vijon pas ajetit të dënimit në suren "Nûr":

"Laviren dhe pushtin t'i rrihni, secilin prej tyre me nga njëqind të rëna". (Nûr, 2)

Ky është dënim fizik e ai është dënim etik. Ndalimi i martesës me pushtin e laviren, sipas traditës bashkëkohore, i ngjanë dënimit me hqjen e nderit të qytetarit, me anulimin e shtetësisë ose me privimin e disa të drejtave të posaçme.

Pasi që e sqaron kuptimin e ajetit të lartpërinendur, Ibn Kajjimi, (Zoti e mëshiroftë), thotë: "Ky parim është i qartë dhe i obliguar nga Kur'ani, bile obligim instinktiv dhe racional. Zoti i Madhëruar ia ndaloi robit të Vet të jetë burrë i tradhtuar, bashkëshort i mashtruar dhe njeri i degraduar i cili do të martohet me lavire. Zoti d.m.th. e nibolli në njerëzit instinktin që këtë ta urrejnë dhe ta dënojnë. Për këtë shkak, nëse dëshirojnë njerëzit të shajnë ndokënd, thonë: "Burri i lavires!" Zoti nuk e lejon muslimanin të jetë i tillë". (Igathetul-lehefan vëll, 1, f. 66-67.) "Ndalimi i tillë sqarohet më tepër nga fakti se gruaja e tillë bën krim kundër burrit të vet dhe shoqërisë. Ajo fëlliq shtratin e burrit të vet dhe shkatërron rrjedhën të cilën Zoti dëshiron ta mbrojë për hir të integritetit dhe funksionimit të pastër të shoqërisë, që e konsideron edhe dhunti të Veten për njerëzinë. Prostitucioni shkakton kaos në lidhjet e rrjedhës familjare. Një prej karakteristikave të urta të sheriatit është ndalimi i martesës me lavire (prostitute) derisa të pendohet dhe ta bëjë të ditur se nuk është me barrë. (Pastërtia e saj vërtetohet me anë të të përmuajshmeve)".

Po ashtu, lavirja është grua e degraduar...

Zoti i Madhëruar e ka bërë martesën për hir të dashurisë e mëshirës. Pasi që dashuria është e pastër, atëherë si mund e keqja të jetë e dashur për burrin e mirë? Btirri quhet zevxh nga dualiteti e që do të thotë barabarësi: dy të martuarit janë dy palë të barabarta, e sipas sheriatit, nuk mund të j enë të barabartë i miri me të keqen, ngase në rage të cila nuk lindin dashuria, mëshira ose respekti i ndërsjellë. E vertetë është fjala e Zotit kur thotë:

"Të këqijat (gra ose fjalë) janë për të këqijtë dhe te këqijtë janë për të këqijat, ndërsa të ndershmet janë për të ndershmit dhe të ndrershmit janë për të ndershmet". (Nûr, 26)

Martesa e përkohshme (***'a)

Martesa në Islam është kontratë e fortë dhe betim i rëndësishëm mes dy bashkëshortëve për një jetë të përbashkët e të përhershme, me qëllim që të realizohet fryti psikik të cilin e potencon Kur'ani (qetësia shpirtërore, mëshira dhe dashuria). Qëllimi qytetërues i martesës është të sigurohet vazhdimësia dhe të mbrohet ekzistenca e gjinisë njerëzore.

"All-Ilahu krijoi për ju bashkëshorte nga vetë Iloji juaj, e prej bashkëshorteve tuaja fëmijë e nipër dhe ju furnizoi me (ushqime) të mira." (Nahf, 72)

Martesa ***'a nënkupton lidhjen bashkëshortore me interval kohor të caktuar dhe me kompensim të posaçëm, pa u realizuar ajo që u cek më parë. Këtë Iloj të martesës Pejgamberi a.s. e lejoi para stabilizimit legjislativ të Islamit. Ai e lejoi në rrugë e beteja e pastaj e ndaloi në mënyrë të përhershme.

Në fillim e lejoi ngase njerëzit ishin në fazën e quajtur "periudhë e tranzicionit" prej xhahilijetit në Islam, dhe ishin mësuar me prostitucionin që ishte shumë i përhapur në periudhën paraislame.

Pasi që për Fenë islame njerëzit dilnin në luftë e xhihad, filluan të ndiejnë vështirësi nga largimi prej grave të tyre. Pjesëmarrësit e tillë ishin të fortë e të dobët, dhe ekzistonte frika q'ë të dobëtit të ngatërroheshin me prostitucionin, që konsiderohet rrugë më e keqe dhe më e pamoralshme. Ata që ishin të fortë dëshironin ta tredhnin vetveten. Në këtë kontekst ibn Mes'udi thotë:

"Luftonim bashkë me Pejgamberin a.s. pa i patur gratë me ne, dhe thamë: 'A nuk tredhemi?' Kështu Pejgamberi a.s. na ndaloi këtë mendim dhe na lejoi të martohemi për një kohë të caktuar".  (Transmetim unanim)

Pra, lejimi i martesës së kufizuar në kohë (***'a), ishte zgjidhje e problemit të grupit të dobët dhe atij të fortë, si dhe hap për vazhdimin legjislativ deri te jeta e përkryer martesore, në të cilën realizohen të gjitha qëllimet, gjegjësisht realizohen mbrojtja, stabilizimi, vazhdimësia, mëshira, dashuria dhe zgjerimi i lidhjeve shoqërore. Mënyra graduale e Kur'anit për ndalimin e alkoolit dhe kamatës, të cilat ishin të përhapura në periudhën paraislame, gjithashtu nga Pejgamberi a.s. u aplikua edhe për ndalin-àn e kurvërisë. Pejgamberi në fillim e lejoi niula martesën por më vonë rreptësisht e ndaloi. Këtë e vërejmë qartë nga transmetimet e Aliut dhe të një grupi të sahabëve r.a. Muslimi transmeton në Sahihun e vet se Sibre El Xhuhniu ka luftuar me Pejgamberin a.s. në çlirimin e Mekkes dhe se na ka lejuar ***'a martesën mirëpo pas një kohe shumë të shkurtë Pejgamberi a.s. ua ndaloi dhe ju tha:

"Zoti ua ndalon atë deri në Ditën e Kijametit".

A thua ndalohet rreptësisht kjo martesë ashtu siç ndalohet martesa me nënën, bijën dhe ngrënia e cofëtirave, e gjakut dhe e mishit të derrit, apo lejohet në rast të nevojave obligative?

Sipas mendimit të përgjithshëm të sahabëve, pas stabilizlmit të sheriatit ky ndalim është kategorik dhe pa kurrfarë përjashtimesh, përveç Ibn Abbasit, i cili mendonte ndryshe, gjegjësisht e lejonte në raste të nevojës obligative. Kur pyetet për martesën e tillë, e lejon, ndërsa kur robi i tij e pyet se a lejohet në rast kritik dhe kur ka pak gra, ai i përgjigjet: "Po!".(Transmetim i Buhariut)

Kur e kupton Ibn Abbasi se njerëzit fillojnë ta keqpërdorin mundësinë e tillë dhe nuk e respektojnë rastin e nevojës obligative, atëherë e ndryshon mendimin e vet dhe e ndalon. (Zadul-me'ad, vëll. 4, f. 7, botimi i Subejhit, Transmetimi i Bejhakiut.)

Martesa me më shumë gra

Islami është fe që përputhet me instinktin, shqyrton realitetin dhe largohet nga çdo teprim i dëmshëm. Këtë e vërejmë qartë në qëndrimin e tij ndaj poligamisë, gjegjësisht ia lejon muslimanit martesën me më shumë se një grua për qëllime të rëndësishme njerëzore, qofshin individuale apo shoqërore.

Shumë fe e shoqëri paraislame lejonin martesën me më shumë gra, numri i të cilave arrinte me dhjetëra ose me qindra sosh pa kurrfarë kushtëzimesh e përkufizimesh, mirëpo kur u shpall Islami, caktoi kufizime e kushte për poligaminë. Numrin më të madh të grave e lejoi deri në katër. Kur e pranoi Islamin, Gilan eth-Thekafiu kishte dhjetë gra, dhe në atë rast Pejgamberi a.s. i tha:

"Zgjedh prej tyre vetëm katër, e të tjerat lëshoi!" (Transmetim i Shafiiut, Ahmedit, Tormidhiut, Ibn Maxhes, Ibn Ebi Shejbes, Darukutnit dhe Bejhakiut)

Pejgamberi gjithashtu i urdhëronte të mbajnë nga katër gra edhe ata të cilët rishtazi e pranonin Islamin ndërsa ishin të martuar me tetë ose pesë gra. (Transmetim i Ebu Davudit në Musnedin e tij.)

Martesa e Pejgamberit a.s. me nëntë gra ishte specifike nga Zoti për shkak të nevojës për thirrje në jetën e tij dhe nevojës së ummetit për to pas vdekjes së tij.

Drejtësia është kusht për lejimin e martesës me më shumë gra

Islami e kushtëzon muslimanin që në martesën me më shumë se një grua të jetë plotësisht i drejtë mes dy ose më shumë grave të tij, gjegjësisht të jetë i drejtë në veshmbathje, në ushqim, ne vendbanim dhe në furnizim. Ai që nuk mund të jetë i drejtë në këto obligime, nuk mund të martohet me më shumë se një grua. Në këtë kontekst Zoti i Madhëruar thotë:

"Nëse frikoheni se nuk do të jeni të drejtë, atëherë (martohuni) me një (grua)!" (Nisâ, 3)

Pejgamberi a.s. thotë:

"Nëse ndokush ka dy gra dhe anon nga njëra prej tyre, Ditën e Kijametit do të heqë giysmën e trupit zvarrë ". (Transmetim Unanim.)

Animi i theksuar në këtë hadith nënkupton keqpërdorimin e të drejtave që ju takojnë e jo vetëm animin sentimental. Pra, meqë kjo ka të bëjë me një drejtësi të pamundshme, vërejtëm se Zoti falë dhe mëshiron:

"Ju kurrsesi nuk do të mund ta mbani drejtësinë midis grave edhe nëse përpiqeni, pra mos anoni plotësisht nga njëra e ta lini tjetrën si të varur". (Nisâ, 129)

Kur Pejgamberi a.s. dëshironte të udhëtojë, përdorte shortin dhe cilës i binte shigjeta, e shoqëronte. Ai këtë e bënte me qëllim që ta pengonte hidhërimin dhe ta ruante qetësinë e të gjithave. (Transmetim Unanim.)

Pejgamberi a.s. i cili vepronte me drejtësi, thotë: "O Zot, kjo është ndarja ime për atë që e posedoj, më fal për atë që s'e posedoj e Ti e posedon!" (Transmetim i autorëve të suneneve.)

Urtësia e lejimit të martesës me më shumë gra

Islami është fjala e fundit e Zotit me të cilën e përfundoi ciklin e mesazheve dhe për këtë shkak miratoi sheriatin e përgjithshëm e të përhershëm që vlen për të gjitha vendet dhe për mbarë njerëzinë në botë. Ai nuk vlen për qytetarin më shumë sesa për fshatarin, e as më shumë për vendet arktike sesa për ato ekuatoriale, ai gjithashtu nuk kufizohet për një kohë e t'i lërë pas dore kohët dhe gjeneratat tjera.

Ai e çmon nevojën e individëve dhe të shoqërisë pa kurrfarëdallimi.  Meqë ka njerëz që kanë dëshirë të madhe për vazhdimin e mirëpo janë të martuar me gra sterile, atëherë a nuk do të ishte më mirë që ata të martohen edhe me gra tjera dhe ta realizojnë dëshirën e vet, por me kusht që t'i mbrojnë të drejtat e të parës? 
Gjithashtu ka njerëz që kanë potencial të madh seksual mirëpo janë të martuar me gra frigjide, të sëmura ose me periudhë të gjatë të të përmuajshmeve. Nëse këta njerëz s'mund të durojnë atëherë pse t'u mos u lejohet martesa me një grua tjetër në vend që të kenë dashnore?

Mund të ndodhë që numri i grave të jetë më i madh se i burrave, veçanërisht në raste të luftës kur vriten burrat dhe fëmijët, dhe në këtë rast në interes të shoqërisë është që këto gra të martohen e jo të mbeten të privuara naa jeta bashkëshortore, që është e gërshetuar me qetësi, dashuri, mbrojtje dhe ndjenja materiale.

Për gratë që janë më në numër se burrat ka tri alternative:

1. Të jetojnë tërë jetën në priviniin e tihë të hidhur.

2. Të jenë objekt kënaqësie e epshi të ndaluar për burrat ose,

3. Të martohen me njerëz të martuar që mund t'i fumizojnë dhe t'i respektojnë.

S'ka dyshim se altemativa e fundit është zgjidhje më e përshtatshme e më e drejtë, dhe për këtë ekziston edhe parinù i Islamit:

"Po për një popull që bindshëm beson, a ka gjykirn më të mirë se i All-llahut?". (Mâide, 50)

Kështu është çështja e martesës me më shumë gra për të cilën Perëndimi i krishterë i kritikon mushmanët, kurse në anën tjetër ua lejon meshkujve të vet të kenë shumë dashnore, duke i injoruar të gjitha kufizimet dhe përgjegjësitë ligjore ose etike ndaj gruas ose ndaj rrjedhës që pason nga poligamia joligjore, jofetare e jomorale! Pra, cila prej këtyre dy zgjidhjeve është më e drejtë dhe më e udhëzuar?

----------


## KENDI

KUSH DO QE JE HALLALL ME GJITH ZEMER PER SKJARIMET NE ISLAM QE I KE DHAN POR KAM EJ PYTJE NESE DESHIROJ TE FEJOHEM ME DIKEND PER ARSYJE TE SINQER A DUHET PATJETER ME DITE EDHE TE TJERET APO MUNDET VEQ MES NEVE DYVE?














> Në një anë Islami nuk lejon lidhje gjinore të pakufizuara dhe për këtë ndalon prostitucionin dhe çdo gjë që shpie në të, mirëpo në anën tjetër, lejon të kundërtën, gjegjësisht thërret në martesë dhe ndalon heqjen dorë dhe tredhjen.
> 
> Nuk i lejohet muslimanit të aftë për martesë ta refuzojë aktin e tillë me pretekst se i përqëndrohet vetëm Zotit, adhurimit të Tij dhe murgërimit e largimit nga kjo botë.
> 
> Pejgamberi a.s. ua ka potencuar disa sahabëve të tij të cilët anonin nga murgërimi, se kjo mënyrë trajtohet si devijim nga rruga e Islamit dhe si refuzim i Sunnetit të Pejgamberit a.s. Në këtë mënyrë ai i eliminoi mendimet e tilla të krishtera nga rrethi Islam.
> 
> Ebu Kulâbe thotë se disa sahabe të Pejgamberit a.s. dëshironin ta refuzojnë këtë botë, t'i braktisin gratë e tyre dhe t'i qasen murgërimit. Pejgamberi a.s. foli fjalë të rrepta e pastaj tha:
> 
> "Ata (popujt) para jush u shkatërruan nga murgërimi, ishin të vrazhdë ndaj vetes dhe Zoti u bë i vrazhdë ndaj tyre. Disa prej tyre ende gjenden nëpër manastire e faltore. Adhuroni Zotin, mos i shoqëroni asgjë, shkoni në haxhxh e umre, bëhuni të drejtë dhe çdo gjë do të jetë e drejtë për ju! " (Transmetim i Abdurrezakut, Ibn Xheririt dhe Ibn Mundhirit.)
> ...

----------


## shkodranja.1

eselamu alejkum kronik.
gjitha ato qe ke shkruar jane gabim fare nuk e di a e ke bere me qellim apo sepse ashtu e ke mesur nqs eshte e dyta do te jete me e thjeshte me fol me ty.persa i perket qe burri te marrin 4 gra doja te te pyesja qe sa musliman meshkuj njeh ti dhe sa prej tyre kane 4 gra???????do te doja shum te me jepje nje pergjigje edhe pse jam e sigurt se pergjigjja do te ishte asnjeri prej tyre.duhet te kuptosh dicka se islami nuk ja ka obliguar burrit qe patjeter duhet ti marrin 4 gra sepse ju flitni sikur ai patjeter duhet ti marri 4 gra.
Ke pyet pse burri mund te marrin 4 gra e gruaja jo?besoj se duhet ta dish qe mashkulli ka epshe me te shumta se gruaja kjo smund te mohohet sepse vete mashkuli eshte i krijuaur ne ate menyre dhe duke qene se gruaja jo gjithmon mund tia plotesoje deshirat  burrit  kjo per shkak te asaj cka gruaja perjeton si menstruacionet,shtatzania etj..dhe duke qene se burrit mund te jete nga ato qe kane shum epshe do te doja te te pyesja se si duhet tia beje nje burre ne te tilla raste????????????apo te bie ne harame dhe te shkoj me dashnoren?per kete arsye dhe shum te tjere qe un spo rri ti shkkruaj tani Allahu i Lartesuar ia mundesoi burrit qe te kete mundesi qe te marri grua tjeter porse duke e obliguar burrin qe te mbaje barazi midis tyre dhe te mos i beje pdrejtesira dhe nqs burri nuk mund te jete e drejte me to atehere me mire per te eshte te mbaj vetem nje kjo eshte ajo cka Allahu ka thene ne kuran.
Persa i perket te rrahurit e gruas krahaso pak familjet jomuslimane ato "europianet" dhe familjet  muslimane dhe bej nje krahasim se kush nga grate rrahet me shume?????????????????
Tjeter ke thene qe grate muslimane nuk mbahen etj etj pralla pa lidhje, te siguroj un ty se as nje femer ne bote nuk mbahet dhe nuk kujdeset me shum per veten qe te duket sa me mire para  burrit te saj sesa femrat muslimane.

----------


## Gordon Freeman

Aha,nen 1 postet mi ke shly veq pse jon kan pytje retorike edhe kom bo debat te mirfillt skom thy asni rregull asni ofendim apo "spam",,,, edhe nje gje perse burri apo gruaja ndihet e obliguar pse nuk ndihet "free" ashtu e lire a?

----------


## INFINITY©

> Ke pyet pse burri mund te marrin 4 gra e gruaja jo?besoj se duhet ta dish qe mashkulli ka epshe me te shumta se gruaja kjo smund te mohohet sepse vete mashkuli eshte i krijuaur ne ate menyre dhe duke qene se gruaja jo gjithmon mund tia plotesoje deshirat  burrit  kjo per shkak te asaj cka gruaja perjeton si menstruacionet,shtatzania etj..dhe duke qene se burrit mund te jete nga ato qe kane shum epshe do te doja te te pyesja se si duhet tia beje nje burre ne te tilla raste????????????apo te bie ne harame dhe te shkoj me dashnoren?per kete arsye dhe shum te tjere qe un spo rri ti shkkruaj tani Allahu i Lartesuar ia mundesoi burrit qe te kete mundesi qe te marri grua tjeter porse duke e obliguar burrin qe te mbaje barazi midis tyre dhe te mos i beje pdrejtesira dhe nqs burri nuk mund te jete e drejte me to atehere me mire per te eshte te mbaj vetem nje kjo eshte ajo cka Allahu ka thene ne kuran.


Burri mund te mari grua tjeter qe te plotesoj epshet e tij kur gruaja qe ka eshte shtatezane apo me menstruacione?! 

Nje pyetje kisha une: Cfare duhet te bej nje grua nqs burri qe i kane dhene eshte inkompetent ne krevat, ose me mire akoma, ka probleme dhe as nuk i ngrihet fare (te me falni per gjuhen e perdorur por nuk di si ta them ndryshe)?

Mos gruaja duhet te marri dhe nje burre tjeter se ky qe ka nuk ja ploteson deshirat apo epshet e saj?

----------


## Gordon Freeman

> Aha,nen 1 postet mi ke shly veq pse jon kan pytje retorike edhe kom bo debat te mirfillt skom thy asni rregull asni ofendim apo "spam",,,, edhe nje gje perse burri apo gruaja ndihet e obliguar pse nuk ndihet "free" ashtu e lire a?


Edhe ni pytje qe spom pergjigjet kerkush:


A ban gruaja qe gjat zenies ta godas burrin ashtu si ndodh me burrin i cili e rah ne fytyr gruan duke i lene shenja e varre si tha njeri prej jush ktu...a kam te drejte?

----------


## Safka

burri nuk guxon ta godasë grun në fytyrë e as ti lejë shenja e varrë nëpër trup. Kjo në Islam është e ndaluar.

p.s
shpresoj se edh ky post nuk do të më fshihet,
nëse fshihet kërkoj sqarim

----------


## shkodranja.1

> Edhe ni pytje qe spom pergjigjet kerkush:
> 
> 
> A ban gruaja qe gjat zenies ta godas burrin ashtu si ndodh me burrin i cili e rah ne fytyr gruan duke i lene shenja e varre si tha njeri prej jush ktu...a kam te drejte?


me qe ti e paske me kaq e qejf qe te te rrahi gruaja po thuaji o vlla para se te martohesh qe o nuse une nat par nat du dru

----------


## alDI

> Burri mund te mari grua tjeter qe te plotesoj epshet e tij kur gruaja qe ka eshte shtatezane apo me menstruacione?! 
> 
> Nje pyetje kisha une: Cfare duhet te bej nje grua nqs burri qe i kane dhene eshte inkompetent ne krevat, ose me mire akoma, ka probleme dhe as nuk i ngrihet fare (te me falni per gjuhen e perdorur por nuk di si ta them ndryshe)?
> 
> Mos gruaja duhet te marri dhe nje burre tjeter se ky qe ka nuk ja ploteson deshirat apo epshet e saj?


Eshte shum e thjesht zgjidhja o apollon, e ndan dhe marton nje tjeter qe ja ploteson kushtet.
Kete pyetje beje andej nga nenforumi kristianve se ata se lejojne divorcin .

----------


## Safka

dardaniAU turp të kesh,
e tregon kulturën tënde dhe i nxjerr në pah njohuritë e tua të cekta,
po ma e keqja është se as nuk je i vetëdijshëm sa në gjendje të mjerueshme që je.

Njerëzit si ti po na shipjnë popullin 1000 vjet prapa, se në këtë kohë më e pakta që duhet të bësh, është të respektosh nacionalitetin, fenë dhe kulturën e tjetrit, pa marrë parasyhë a të pëlqen ty s'të pëlqen.
Zoti na rujt

----------


## Gordon Freeman

> me qe ti e paske me kaq e qejf qe te te rrahi gruaja po thuaji o vlla para se te martohesh qe o nuse une nat par nat du dru



Ahahahah,poa nuk thash qe kam qef apo skam qef po thjesht asnajni prej juve nuk po pergjigjetr apo shpjegon ate qe kerkoj nejse paska shum ofendime e devijime po e lem me kaq.

----------


## tulipanonero

> Edhe ni pytje qe spom pergjigjet kerkush:
> 
> 
> A ban gruaja qe gjat zenies ta godas burrin ashtu si ndodh me burrin i cili e rah ne fytyr gruan duke i lene shenja e varre si tha njeri prej jush ktu...a kam te drejte?



Nuk e di po kush ta ka thene qe ne islam burri eshte i lejohet te rrahi gruan duke i lene shenja???????????

Burrit nuk i lejohet ti gjuaj guas se tij duke lene shenja tek ajo ne asnje menyre.

Nqs gruja nuk bindet rreth nje ceshtjeje ai duhet ti treheqi verejtjen,nqs kjo nuk ka rezultat atehere ai e largon(dmth nuk i flet),dhe nqs as kjo nuk sjell rezultat atehere i lejohet ta godasi lehte dhe pa lene shenja tek ajo.

Pra dhe para se te shkohet te ajo *goditje e lehte dhe pa shenja*,kalohet ne disa etapa

Besoj se e more pergjigjen e shum kerkuar

----------


## tulipanonero

Se harrova nuk lejohet gjuajtja ne fytyre

----------


## mia@

> eselamu alejkum kronik.
> .
> Ke pyet pse burri mund te marrin 4 gra e gruaja jo?besoj se duhet ta dish qe mashkulli ka epshe me te shumta se gruaja kjo smund te mohohet sepse vete mashkuli eshte i krijuaur ne ate menyre dhe duke qene se gruaja jo gjithmon mund tia plotesoje deshirat  burrit  kjo per shkak te asaj cka gruaja perjeton si menstruacionet,shtatzania etj..dhe duke qene se burrit mund te jete nga ato qe kane shum epshe do te doja te te pyesja se si duhet tia beje nje burre ne te tilla raste????????????apo te bie ne harame dhe te shkoj me dashnoren?
> 
> Tjeter ke thene qe grate muslimane nuk mbahen etj etj pralla pa lidhje, te siguroj un ty se as nje femer ne bote nuk mbahet dhe nuk kujdeset me shum per veten qe te duket sa me mire para  burrit te saj sesa femrat muslimane.


Sa ja qanke hallin burrave ti?!
Po para martese si ja bejne muslimanet per te plotesuar epshet? Apo vetem kur martohen u fillojne epshet?! :syte zemra: 
P.sh?!
Na meso dhe cik ne mi cfare beni me shume ju. :shkelje syri:

----------


## Gostivari_usa

Ne fakt burri ne Islame duhet te martohet vetem me nje grua!!! 
Versi qe flet se burri ka te drejte te martohet me 4 gra, burrit i ve nje kusht qe asnje burre ne kete bote nuk mund ta plotesoj , andaj me poshte  i njejti vers thot qe nese nuk jeni ne gjendje te plotesoni kete kushte ahetehere martojuni vetem me nje grua. VETEM ME NJE GRUA! VEETEEM MEE NJEE GRUUUAAA......

GV_USA

----------


## paridi26

> P.sh?!
> Na meso dhe cik ne mi cfare beni me shume ju.



per shembull i respektojn burrat e tyre me nje respek mbreslenes.nuk dalin ne plazhe lakuriq ,dhe bukurit e tyre ja tregojne vetem burrave te tyre.

----------


## paridi26

> Ne fakt burri ne Islame duhet te martohet vetem me nje grua!!! 
> Versi qe flet se burri ka te drejte te martohet me 4 gra, burrit i ve nje kusht qe asnje burre ne kete bote nuk mund ta plotesoj , andaj me poshte  i njejti vers thot qe nese nuk jeni ne gjendje te plotesoni kete kushte ahetehere martojuni vetem me nje grua. VETEM ME NJE GRUA! VEETEEM MEE NJEE GRUUUAAA......
> 
> GV_USA


o gostivar po te bej nje dua

ina lilahi ue ilejhi raxhiun.

----------


## mia@

[QUOTE=shkodranja.1;2287606]


> per shembull i respektojn burrat e tyre me nje respek mbreslenes.nuk dalin ne plazhe lakuriq ,dhe bukurit e tyre ja tregojne vetem burrave te tyre.


Pse e mbajtura e vetes qenka e barabarte me respektin ndaj burrit?! :rrotullo syte: 
Ne radhe te pare femra e mban veten per veten e saj lol pastaj per burrin.

----------


## Gordon Freeman

A ka dashuri ne Islam ndonjehere apo veq obligime?

----------


## paridi26

[QUOTE=dea_07;2288629]


> Pse e mbajtura e vetes qenka e barabarte me respektin ndaj burrit?!
> Ne radhe te pare femra e mban veten per veten e saj lol pastaj per burrin.


kush te tha ty qe ato nuk e mbajne veten?

ndryshimi eshte se ato bukurin e tyre (mbajtjen e vetes)e ruajne per bashkshortet e tyre

----------

